# Thread tpi bendix 70 76?



## oquinn (Oct 19, 2019)

Are they diff thanthe older models?


----------



## Gordon (Oct 19, 2019)

The 70, 70-J, RB-2, Junior, original Bendix and the RB all use the same axle. I would be willing to bet that the 76 does also.


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 20, 2019)

All Bendix rear 3/8 - 24


----------

